# Cheapest Grain In Brisbane



## dmcke109 (28/4/08)

Hi everyone, 

Would anyone have any suggestions about where to source cheap grain in Brisbane? 

I know about Craftbrewer and Brewerschoice - any other suggestions?

Also, how long can I store uncracked grain?

Cheers


----------



## hockadays (28/4/08)

cheapest dosen't always mean the best and as grain has a shelf life I would be buying from craftbrewer or hang out for a bulk buy.


----------



## bonj (29/4/08)

Yep, Craftbrewer is the way to go. Last I talked to the Brewers Choice guys they were "thinking" about offering base grain by the sack. Prices were very similar to Craftbrewer if I recall correctly. Not sure about their kilo lot price. 

Not sure about the shelf-life, but uncracked should last a fair while (12-18 months?).


----------



## Julez (29/4/08)

Bonj said:


> Yep, Craftbrewer is the way to go. Last I talked to the Brewers Choice guys they were "thinking" about offering base grain by the sack. Prices were very similar to Craftbrewer if I recall correctly. Not sure about their kilo lot price.
> 
> Not sure about the shelf-life, but uncracked should last a fair while (12-18 months?).



+1 for Craftbrewer

Brewers Choice have a much more limited range too, they only supply Joe White and Weyerman, I believe. It's also hard to get any sort of info about their grains, colours, varietal details, etc. Craftbrewer lists this info on their site, so you know what you are buying.


----------



## dmcke109 (29/4/08)

Thanks for that info gents - much appreciated!


----------

